# Prog für CD-Booklet mit Dateistruktur



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich such ein einfaches Programm um mir die Dateistruktur einer CD für ein CD-Booklet erstellen zu lassen?
Oder hat jemand nen Tipp wie ich die Dateistruktur einer CD am besten in InDesign reinbekomme? Unter  Windows ist das mit der Verschachtelung im Dateiexplorer ja nicht so toll (zwei Spalten)

Viele Grüßep


----------



## akrite (20. Juli 2009)

ich denke, das Dich Karen*s Directory Printer richtig glücklich machen wird ;-)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Juli 2009)

Hi,
was die Möglichkeiten der Auswahl der angezeigten Informationen betrifft so is tdas Tool richtig gut. Nur die Ausgabe ist eigentlich nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen wenn man die Informationen weiterverarbeiten möchte. Die Ausgabe in eine Textdatei ist unstrukturiert und die textfelder in einer ausgegebenen PDF sind einzeln heißt ich muß jeden text wieder von hand rauskopieren.
Also alles etwas aufwändig nur um ein CD-Booklet zu machen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## akrite (21. Juli 2009)

...versuch mal den Weg über Excel > CSV > XML , dann sollte es strukturierter sein ;-)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Juli 2009)

Hi,
könntest du das vielleicht etwas näher erläutern  .
Also ich speichere die ordnerinformationen als TXT auf dem desktop udn dann öffne ich diese als CSV in Excel und gebe sie dann wieder als XML aus. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Nur mit der XML Datei am Ende kann ich eigentlich auch nicht wirklich was anfangen da ich immer ne Fehlermeldung bekomme wenn ich die versuche in InDesign zu importieren. Am besten importiere ich dann die Exceldatei, Oder?

Gruß


----------

